# exposure therapy?



## gnt92 (Feb 15, 2012)

I recently found a therapist in my area who specializes in helping people overcome anxiety disorders by doing exposure therapy (going to the mall to talk to random people, purposely embarrassing yourself, etc). Has anybody tried this and what were their experiences? I feel like exposure therapy would be the most effective way of overcoming SAD as you pretty much just face your fears until it no longer is a fear. Can anybody share their thoughts/stories on this?


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I did some exposer together with my therapist. Because I was really anxious and too afraid to do it on my own. One thing we did was going to a story, let something drop on purpose and pick it up and put it back. I had to pay attention on how other people would react on that. After it I would talk with my therapist abut it and I would see that my thought weren't right because what I was afraid for didn't happen.

I think this could help you. If you start with the less anxious things and work your way up to the things your most anxious about. And also talk about it after the exposer.


----------

